# [qt-core-4.50] impossible à compiler

## rom

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà une éternité que je n'avais rien posté par ici. Je n'arrive pas à mettre à jour qt (et tt ce qui en dépend) à cause d'un problème de compilation :

```

compiling io/qfilesystemwatcher.cpp

rm -f libQtCore.so.4.5.0 libQtCore.so libQtCore.so.4 libQtCore.so.4.5

linking ../../lib/libQtCore.so.4.5.0

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: .

obj/release-shared/qiodevice.o: relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against `QList<QByteArr

ay>::clear()' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: é

dition de lien finale en échec: Mauvaise valeur

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

make: *** [../../lib/libQtCore.so.4.5.0] Erreur 1

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3168:  Called qt4-build_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2886:  Called build_directories '

 * src/tools/bootstrap

 * src/tools/moc/

 * src/tools/rcc/

 * src/tools/uic/

 * src/corelib/

 * src/xml/

 * src/network/

 * src/plugins/codecs/'

 *             environment, line  490:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake || die "emake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-libs:qt-core-4.5.0:2

0090422-093208.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-core-

4.5.0/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0

```

Gcc, make, libtool, etc. sont à jour. Je ne trouve rien sur le bugzilla ni dans les forums.

Une idée ?

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Une suggestion, regarde de quoi cause qt-core:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> compiling io/qfilesystemwatcher.cpp
> 
> rm -f libQtCore.so.4.5.0 libQtCore.so libQtCore.so.4 libQtCore.so.4.5
> ...

 

Sinon quels sont les use flags que tu as activés pour qt-core ? (ça n'a peut-être rien à voir mais bon....)

----------

## xaviermiller

et surtout les CFLAGS ?

donne-nous un "emerge --info" stp  :Wink: 

----------

## rom

Oui, j'ai vu qu'il voulait le flag FPIC mais je ne sais pas comment l'activer dans l'ebuild (je ne suis pas programmeur).

J'ai essayé de relancer l'affaire avec le USEflag pch (precompilated header). Et là qt-core compile mais pas les autres qui permettent d'installer qt. ex qt-dbus

```

compiling .moc/release-shared/moc_qdbuspendingcall_p.cpp

rm -f libQtDBus.so.4.5.0 libQtDBus.so libQtDBus.so.4 libQtDBus.so.4.5

linking ../../lib/libQtDBus.so.4.5.0

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: .obj/release-shared/qdbusconnectioninterface.o: relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against `QList<QString>::~QList()' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: édition de lien finale en échec: Mauvaise valeur

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

make: *** [../../lib/libQtDBus.so.4.5.0] Erreur 1

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3128:  Called qt4-build_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2847:  Called build_directories '

 * src/dbus

```

Je pète un peu les plombs (plus de konqueror) et je commence à me demander si il n'y aurait pas de plus en plus de laisser aller chez gentoo (pas mal de compils foireuses depuis un petit moment).

----------

## rom

voilà

```

gilbert romg # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.28-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 21 Apr 2009 21:15:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr chroot cli cracklib crypt cscope cups dbus dv dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hddtemp iconv ieee1394 imagemagick isdnlog jack jpeg lcms libnotify lm_sensors lzo mad maildir midi mikmod mime mjpeg mmx mmxext mng mp3 mpd mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntpl ntplonly nvidia ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png postscript ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection rtc scanner sdl session sox spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tetex threads tiff truetype usb vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wmf x264 xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

à ta place de ferais un rapport de bug

Tes CFLAGS n'ont rien de bien méchant...

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Et mais aussi à jour ta gentoo pendant que tu y es.... (je vois gcc-4.2, python-2.5.2 bash-3.2_p17...) c'est assez vieux tout ça (même en stable).

----------

## ghoti

Sais pas si ça pourra aider mais il y a aussi le document HOWTO fix -fPIC errors ...

----------

